
GitHub now appears to require logins to access Gists - crankylinuxuser
I just noticed this change today, when I was looking for Armbian USB screen framebuffer driver, and was lead to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;colindean&#x2F;3d206b6ca1fe4349bc86<p>Upon hitting the link, Github demanded a login to the site. Previously, this would immediately display the contents of said gist - only if you wanted to make write changes did it ask for credentials.<p>Is this one of the new Microsoft-ownership based changes? What other changes can we expect?
======
greenyoda
I can access that Gist without being logged in to a GitHub account.

~~~
kevinherron
Same here.

~~~
crankylinuxuser
Weird. I concur - I now can see the gist without having to go through a google
cached search.

When I was at our local hackerspace, it was demanding that I log into GitHub.
When I tried other gists, it did the same.

Now, at home, I'm seeing the content. I can only chalk this up to a one-off
weirdness that I just happened to run across.

~~~
laken
I've had this happen sometimes too - haven't figured out what triggers it.

Someone sent me a GitHub gist in Discord, and it wouldn't let me see it until
I logged in. I clicked the link again, and it let me through just fine. A/B
testing maybe?

~~~
simonpantzare
You're throttled if you share a public IP address with many people who are
fetching anonymously (or at least you used to be). Authenticating your
requests fixes that. I'm guessing this is similar.

